
Levelized Cost of Energy and Levelized Cost of Storage 2018 - Breadmaker
https://www.lazard.com/perspective/levelized-cost-of-energy-and-levelized-cost-of-storage-2018/
======
Breadmaker
>Lazard’s latest annual Levelized Cost of Energy Analysis (LCOE 12.0) shows a
continued decline in the cost of generating electricity from alternative
energy technologies, especially utility-scale solar and wind. In some
scenarios, alternative energy costs have decreased to the point that they are
now at or below the marginal cost of conventional generation.

